# Can hens grow larger combs then normal?



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

Had two cockerels a few months back and had to send them to a farm due to the constant crowing. Now I have a hen who's comb and waddles are much larger then the others. She does not crow or act aggressive. She just looks like a male. I also understand a hen will take on the characteristics of a rooster if one is not present.









She just looks funny! Lol does this also mean she won't be laying eggs?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I had some RSL that had large combs so large they fell over they still layed just fine..


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

She looks like a Red-Sex-Link or a Golden Comet type hybrid. They many times have leghorn in their bloodlines for superior laying ability, and very large combs! It may flop over eventually.

Since you got rid of your roosters she may be stepping up into a more leader role, so her comb would grow with that honor.

I have a RIR hen who I named "Charlie" because she doesn't look like a she!! Her comb is large, not as large as the boys, but MUCH larger than her sisters.

Nice photo, love those fuzzy butts!!!


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks. That's funny about Charlie. Hehehe.... She hasn't laid yet. But her sister has and 2 others. Will she follow suit or just be the baron one? Doesn't matter either way. It's funny how nature works it wonders. I would love to see her comb fall over. But thanks for the info I learn more every day.


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a Buff Orpington who assumed the role of rooster before I got a rooster. My orps all have little combs, but not Kitty. Her comb is not nearly as large as a rooster's, but definitely larger than her sisters. She seems to work with the rooster when it comes to rounding up the other hens, and when there is some type of threat, she is always at the rooster's side.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go kitty!


----------

